# my new EBR/GBRs



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd show off my newly arrived EBRs, and GBRs. 
I have 2 pairs of the EBRS and a trio of GBRs.
I must say the male GBR is SPECTACULAR!!! 

Here's a group shot of them just after they went into the planted tank.

That's the big male in the middle you can see his dorsal fin is covering the 
picture of the little wagtail sword in the background...its that big! and he's longfinned too.

Can't believe how beautiful a powder blue they are and they are still stressed too....just wait till they settle in...WOW.

Thanks Jinx for getting these from the US.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very handsome fish.. that fella in the middle is a looker for sure. Hope they give you some nice fry ! I know GBR is German Blue Ram.. but what is EBR short for ?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Stunning Anna. Thank you for sharing.

Electric blue ram Karen


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

good looking fishes. Hopefully you can get EBR X GBR babies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks...well one of my GBR females has a very red belly and is chasing away the other GBR female from the male. She's sticking to him pretty darn close....I think I need the Barry Manilow music now 

Ive put a few flat stones and small clay pots around the tank for them, they are picking at one particular stone, so Im thinking "BABIES" soon. 

I am going to move the EBRs to another smaller tank so as to give the GBRs a chance.

Can one male spawn with two females at the same time...this boy is playing the field, one minute he's with one, then off with the next checking out the sponge filter in the other corner.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Jiinx. always happy to learn something new.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Very handsome fish.. that fella in the middle is a looker for sure. Hope they give you some nice fry ! I know GBR is German Blue Ram.. but what is EBR short for ?


EBR = Electric Blue Ram


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish!

Isn't it a bad idea to keep more than 1 pair in the same tank? Especially when they want to breed? My understanding is they aren't harem breeders and can get very aggressive with each other when ready to mate, especially females with other females.

I'm pretty new to this, maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep you are right about that...only supposed to keep 2 pairs in 20 gallon or more. My tank is 30 gallon long. I took out all of the EBRs and put them in the bottom planted tank...just wanted to acclimate them to the water before moving them again.

They have all settled down now. 2 x EBRs in the 20 gallon long for now (will set up another one for 1 pair once I see who's paring off) they are sharing it with my copper male betta. 

The bigger GBRs (2 females, 1 male) are in the 30 gallon, sharing it with 4 x marigold wagtail sword juvies and 3 cherry barbs...everyone gets along.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So does this red in the belly on my female GBR indicate she is ready to spawn???

OH and look who's turning into a male....mr juvie wagtail sword


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Short answer yes,

Long answer, and disclaimer i'm no expert, in my experience, the pinker/larger her belly, the more eggs she'll lay, i conditioned mine for spawning with more frequent feedings of a variety of foods. I've always found german rams to be a pain to acclimatize, but once you've got them healthy, they spawn really easily


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I wondered why I was only seeing one of the GBRs at a time today.... Either the male would come out or the female, but not together. Then I went to feed them and she came out and rubbed up against him, then went right back into hiding.

So I moved a few plants from a spot at the back of the tank where I put a clay pot and would you believe it....there's eggs laid there, and they aren't white, so I think they're OK.

Now should I take the pot out and hatch them myself or leave them to it?
How long does it take for the babies to hatch into fry?

OK so I took the clay pot out put it in a breeder box with high air stone in front of it, and alder cones/meth blue....so now we wait.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Should have wrigglers in a few days depending on temp, then free-swimming in 3-4 days.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yaaayyyyy we have wigglers a lot of them 

I thought this am for sure they would all be dead, not a one was moving, so I turned up the airstone and the heat, and when I got back home just now I checked and they are all wiggling on the bottom.

Now to keep them alive!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well not all made it  I have about 10+ that are now starting to freeswim...they come off the bottom and do a little bit then down again, but they are trying.

Fed them Brine Shrimp this am, cleaned up all the left overs and now they seem a bit more active.

Hope I can keep them alive


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

congrats, anna. I'd say it's a good start!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm sure you'll do great, mine never made it to free swimming stage.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought Id lost them all this am...couldn't see any. So after tapping the box a few times I noticed a few moving around (must have been sleeping )

So I fed a little BS and then waited for half hour then I vaccumed up what was left, took out the extra pond snails (left one in for cleanup) got the bottom all cleaned up and scooted the babies off to one corner while doing this.

I just counted 10 of them with nice fat bellies, so they are still here and I will update on their survival.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Photos!! Lets see those babys!

Any thoughts on what you'll do with the fry once they're big enough?


bettaforu said:


> Thought Id lost them all this am...couldn't see any. So after tapping the box a few times I noticed a few moving around (must have been sleeping )
> 
> So I fed a little BS and then waited for half hour then I vaccumed up what was left, took out the extra pond snails (left one in for cleanup) got the bottom all cleaned up and scooted the babies off to one corner while doing this.
> 
> I just counted 10 of them with nice fat bellies, so they are still here and I will update on their survival.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well right now they are tiny specs with eyes LOL.
I can try to grab a photo, but its not going to show much of them I don't think. 

IF I can keep them alive to juvie stage then I will probably sell them as I only want to keep the one pair of each kind....not enough tank space for more.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They did it again....this time they've laid hundreds on my sponge filter 

Male is guarding them, hovering over them. I think I will leave them this time to see what they do. I know most people have found them to be egg eaters, so we'll see what this pair do.

I raised Phillipine Blue Angels/Ghost Paraibas and as most Angels do the same thing, I thought I would see what happened with the pair I got. 

Well the never ate the eggs and became the BEST parents Ive ever seen, not only did they raise their own babies, but I dumped in 3 week old Platinum babies and they raised them too 

It was the funniest thing Ive ever seen, here's 2 very dark Ghost Blue Angels with a herd of dark colored babies and 15 pure white ones all swimming around their face. Finally had to take out the babies at 2 months old to sell, and boy were those parents  The male would charge me, pick at my fingers if I tried to pick anything out of the tank.

This male longfin GBR is the same, he pecked my finger yesterday when I moved a moss rock....guess they were already laying the eggs then.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good grief its like a Maternity ward in here.....what's happening 

My EBRs have laid eggs on a piece of driftwood in the bottom tank....only problem is the female is a longfin German Blue Ram and male is Electric Blue Ram....not sure what's going to come out of that one half and half?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, good work Anna.

Is this all happening in one tank?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO two separate plant tanks. I left the paired GBRs in the upper planted tank, and moved the 2 pairs of EBRs and 1 extra GBR female to the lower planted tank, so they wouldn't interfere with the pair spawning.

Now I have new eggs from the mated GBR pair on the sponge filter in one tank, and eggs on driftwood from the GBR female x EBR male in the bottom one.

Funny thing is, the other female GBR is the only one guarding the eggs....the EBRs are all chasing one another around the tank ignoring her and her eggs.....what's up with daddy???


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

do you feed them live brine shrimp or freeze dried one? I may be interested in a pair if I have room in few months.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am feeding live BS but also a mixture of earthworm powder/gravidas/spirulina which I mix with the tank water and squirt it in their breeder box. 

They are eating it up great. They sleep in a small piece of large pelia that I put in the box, but as soon as food is in the tank, they are up and gobbling it up.

My EBRS ate all the eggs in their tank...the female GBR kept leaving them alone, so the others just came over and snacked on them....all gone this am.

The GBR pair still have their eggs on the sponge filter, some are white, so I know they won't hatch...but the others look viable. I don't want to disturb them too much, as I would like to see if they will hatch the babies themselves without eating them.

I took out the Cherry barbs as the male was grabbing an egg here and there when they weren't watching, so now they have the whole tank all to themselves.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sad news, the GBRs after diligently watching over their eggs for two days, got attacked by pond snails during the night and all the eggs were gone.

I think a lot fungused too and that's why the snails were eating them.

They did a good job so maybe next time it will be better for them. I am removing any pond snails I can see right now (darn things get in a tank and then you have loads of them) 

*** Hmmnn....just noticed my GBRs are both hovering around what looks like a small pit in my gravel is it possible they moved whatever viable eggs was left off the sponge filter and put them in this pit?
They both seem to be doing the " ok its your turn now " thing around this indentation in the gravel.

I tried to see if there is anything in there, but because the gravel is orange clay particles its hard to 
tell....guess I will just have to wait and see in a day or so if this strange behavior amounts to anything.


----------

